# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Venomous Animals >  Eclipse is growing fast

## Denial

Shes starting to loose her baby color now and shes not so see through anymore. When I first picked her up it was amazing you could pretty much see every organ in her body lol. But here are a few shots I snapped after she ate the other night.

Please excuse the dirty glass. It will be cleaned tomorrow.

----------


## dr del

Mesmerising... :Surprised: 

Does she hood up very often for you?

Can I ask how you feed a venemous animal?

I find them facinating but Scotland just doesn't issue DWA licenses at all.  :Sad: 


dr del

----------


## rabernet

Cobras are one of my favorite venomous snakes! She's stunning!

----------


## Denial

She does hood up pretty often but not as much as when we first got her. I feed her just like I feed most of my animals she will readily accept f/t rat fuzzies from tongs

----------

dr del (04-09-2010)

----------


## Elise.m

Wow, she's gorgeous!

----------


## djansen

That is one impressive looking snake

----------


## Big K

gorgeous snake man

----------


## jzoot3d

wow that cobra is freaking awesome! very beautiful snake!!

----------


## Patrick Long

Lookin good my man.


lovin her reds comin through!!!!!

----------


## FatBoy

> She does hood up pretty often but not as much as when we first got her. I feed her just like I feed most of my animals she will readily accept f/t rat fuzzies from tongs


Beautiful animal...hope those are some LONG tongs!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Emilio

Bad arse animal!!!! I love it every now and then I flirt with the idea of maybe one day having a hot or 2, but Nah it isn't going to happen LOL I'd love to have one just like yours!!

----------


## Denial

> Beautiful animal...hope those are some LONG tongs!!!


thanks everyone. And yes they are very long tongs lol. And my hands are behind glass.

----------


## JLuck13

when you feed her does she still strike and "poison" the F/t or does she just eat it? Like my retic and carpets still strike at a f/t on tongs but my kingsnake just saunters over and starts swallowing lol

----------


## SquamishSerpents

that is one beautiful snake! what type of cobra is Eclipse? an albino of some sort obviously...

i've never had much interest in hots, but i'm getting curious about them. don't think i'll ever keep any though.

if you received a bite from her, how serious would it be? i've seen photos of people that have had to spend weeks in a hospital from a bite from a venomous snake!

----------


## ballpythonluvr

Very gorgeous girl!

----------


## Denial

> when you feed her does she still strike and "poison" the F/t or does she just eat it? Like my retic and carpets still strike at a f/t on tongs but my kingsnake just saunters over and starts swallowing lol


She still bites on and injects her venom. Sometimes if Im in a hurry and I need to get done feeding other snakes Ill lay the f/t rat on her cage floor and she will eat it like that and im pretty sure she knows there dead when I do that but she gets excited when there dangling on tongs

----------


## Denial

> that is one beautiful snake! what type of cobra is Eclipse? an albino of some sort obviously...
> 
> i've never had much interest in hots, but i'm getting curious about them. don't think i'll ever keep any though.
> 
> if you received a bite from her, how serious would it be? i've seen photos of people that have had to spend weeks in a hospital from a bite from a venomous snake!


Shes an albino monocled cobra. If I was bitten by her I would be in a heap of trouble lol. The nearest anti venom bank that im aware of is in florida so they would either have it delivered or me flown there to get it. Either way I could die or get better and have one hellacious medical bill.

----------


## SquamishSerpents

eep, sounds nasty!

i thought she was a monocled cobra, but i thought they have little "targets" on their hoods. 

they look a lot like harmless little corn snakes when their hoods are down!

----------


## Lucas339

she's a beauty!!

----------


## Jason Bowden

Beautiful!
Please be careful cleaning that glass!

----------


## Denial

lol shes not in there when I clean the glass.

----------


## sg1trogdor

> eep, sounds nasty!
> 
> i thought she was a monocled cobra, but i thought they have little "targets" on their hoods. 
> 
> they look a lot like harmless little corn snakes when their hoods are down!



I believe the target patterns or eye spots are on the rear of the head.  Supposed to appear to be eyes to a sneaky predator coming from behind.

----------


## SquamishSerpents

oh that makes sense!

----------


## Denial

I have a picture somewhere of the back of her hood Ill try to find and post it

----------


## Boanerges

She is looking good Danny!!!!! I bet the pics of the back of her hood are cool  :Good Job:

----------


## Denial

They actually kind of suck I usually cant get her to sit still long enough to get decent pics of her and she always wants to face me so it takes forever to get pics of the back of her lol

----------


## CA cowgirl

> They actually kind of suck I usually cant get her to sit still long enough to get decent pics of her and she always wants to face me so it takes forever to get pics of the back of her lol


Bring a friend over and tag team.   :Smile: 

p.s. beautiful animal, where's the love icon?   :Wink:

----------


## Denial

lol sadly I dont have many friends that would come over and help me tag team her.

----------


## CA cowgirl

> lol sadly I dont have many friends that would come over and help me tag team her.


Time to add to the friend list.  There aren't any herpers nearby?  There's got to be some... make some by posting or replying to some craigslist ads selling reptiles/supplies.   :Smile:

----------


## BPelizabeth

OMG...she has changed so much from her baby pictures.  She is so so beautiful....and such a poser to boot.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

_Denial_ (04-20-2010)

----------


## Seru1

MY first loves in reptiles were picture books of venemous snakes. 


That is one of the most beautiful cobras I have ever seen. Maybe one day I'll have hots to if I can ever find someone to train with.

----------


## mommanessy247

ive been taught as a child to be fearful of venomous snakes & wish i wasnt so fearful but as an adult now i understand theres a need for respect as well. that is definitely an amazing looking cobra. all the pics ive seen they were black.

----------


## jfreels

Stunning!

----------


## CA cowgirl

PM sent - curiosity questions!   :Smile:

----------


## Denial

thanks everyone. And I responded to your questions ca cowgirl thanks

----------


## tonyaltn

OMG...I had no idea people kept Cobras as pets, thats wicked !!! And what a beautiful animal, wow!  :Good Job:   :Bowdown:

----------


## tiny_tiger60978

Wow...always thought cobras were awesome looking snakes, but too scared to ever get one...Can't you (technically) get a posionous snake de-venomized? That way if she ever did bite you it'd just hurt like hell instead of possibly killing you???

Also, just curious, do you milk your snake and sell the venom to get it turned into anti-venoms or anything? Prob you should try to buy a vial of anti-venom for yourself and print out some instructions on how to use it (to give to an ER doctor) just in case she nips you....

----------


## Zach Nasty

> Wow...always thought cobras were awesome looking snakes, but too scared to ever get one...Can't you (technically) get a posionous snake de-venomized? That way if she ever did bite you it'd just hurt like hell instead of possibly killing you???
> 
> Also, just curious, do you milk your snake and sell the venom to get it turned into anti-venoms or anything? Prob you should try to buy a vial of anti-venom for yourself and print out some instructions on how to use it (to give to an ER doctor) just in case she nips you....


Anti-venin is wicked expensive.

----------


## redstormlax12

> Wow...always thought cobras were awesome looking snakes, but too scared to ever get one...Can't you (technically) get a posionous snake de-venomized? That way if she ever did bite you it'd just hurt like hell instead of possibly killing you???


Yes. There is a procedure that can be done which removes the venom glands from the snake. That being said it is considered to be animal cruelty to almost every herper. I would never have a hot's venom glands removed. If you can't handle having a hot then dont get one. 

Vials of anti-venin can be in thousands of dollars a vial and many times more than one vial is used to treat a patient.

----------


## Denial

it would actually probably end up being more expensive for me to take a hit from our local hots field herping then it would be if I took a hit from her. I would never keep anit venin on hand. It has a shelf live and I would rather save my money for other things. When you keep these animals you just have to stay ahead and respect the animal. Stay out of its strike range so bites dont happen. Cobras give you lots of fair warning before they ever actually take a strike at you. She lets me know well ahead of time when I have gone to far or shes not in the mood. I dont milk her because it would be a waste for me. Alot of people think theres a lot of money in milking snakes and the fact is there isnt. Theres not a huge supply for snake venom. And the people that want it are buying it from milking labs not from private keepers. Yes they can have there venom glands removed so if you get bitten it would just hurt like hell instead of killing you but its not something I agree with. I also dont agree with declawing cats or debarking dogs. They were born with what they have for a reason and they should be left with it. If they didnt need it they simply wouldnt have it. The easiest way to go about it is to simply not get tagged. That way you dont die and it doesent hurt. Respect the animal. When you gain knowledge from an animal you lose your fear and you gain respect for it. I know my limits with her. I know how close i can get to her without pushing her buttons. I always use two hooks or at elast have another hook in grabbing range incase she starts to climb. There really not as dangerous to keep as people make out as long as you are careful. Venomoids give people the wrong impression of these animals. You see people free handling them and taking pics and then that makes everyone want a pet cobra cause you can handle them. And thats an accident waiting to happen. If I do ever get bitten then its my bad. I made the mistake. The snake was just doing what it was intended to do. I would never take my animals venom from them. They were born with for a reason and im not one to take that away from them. Its like cutting your hands off. I mean sure you could survive without them but woulldnt it suck????

----------

_anthonym_ (07-21-2010),h00blah (08-13-2010),jfreels (07-21-2010)

----------


## tiny_tiger60978

Ah...I see what yall mean. Don't know much about poisionous snakes but then again that's prob why I don't have one and you do right? They are beautiful animals and I'm glad yall know so much about them (like the warning signs and how to handle them etc). I see your point on the anti venin...i might save my money too esp if it goes bad, as well as your point about de-handing a person...Never thought of it like that until now, but then again, now I know and agree with yall. ( I had just heard about the "procedure" on like Discovery with an episode on 'snake-charmers' )

Again, just want to say : BEAUTIFUL SNAKE!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jadonh

I agree with all that was said about de-venomizing an debarking and de-clawing cats, but what I don't agree with is the milking, or what was said about it not paying alot, I have to differ with that, that is how I got my start with snakes, back when I was a wee-lad, my brother and I used to do a lot of fishing, and my dad would say go out and catch some worms, so we would go out and lift up rocks and such, and would pull out whatever was under there we never looked, just threw it all in a bucket ( Thank god we never got bit), but we learned early on that large mouth bas loved rattlesnake, ( I grew up in Oklahoma), any ways it got to a point that I hated using them for fishing and would catch them as pets and keep through out the summer and would release them early fall, then my brother found out about Oklahoma university paid roughly about $500 per vial, so we would catch them hold a pets and milk them all summer, every year up until I left for the Army, Now my brother does this a few times a year he catches them in early spring when they are still hibernating then milks them all summer and releases them back in the wild in early fall, works great for him because he works 4 months total out of the year and vacations the rest of the year. He now sells world wide is not a lab just oes it out of his garage and has always made enough to take care of him and his family.

----------


## Denial

Thats great that your brother makes money doing something he enjoys but not everyone has a university around interested in buying venom for 500 dollars a vial. Alot of people are under the assumption that they can make a ton of money and when they get there snakes they are dissapointed. Its kind of the same as alot of people that get into snakes because they think they can get rich quick by breeding morphs.

----------

